# Team code fire nightlies for i9300.



## 78cortina (Jul 12, 2012)

I saw on xda that codefire nightlies are up for download. I have downloaded and are running it. Works great. My question is considering what happened over there with the HTC velocity is that approved for posting over there?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

78cortina said:


> I saw on xda that codefire nightlies are up for download. I have downloaded and are running it. Works great. My question is considering what happened over there with the HTC velocity is that approved for posting over there?


This is RootzWiki?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 78cortina (Jul 12, 2012)

icanhazdroid said:


> This is RootzWiki?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I know mate.

Synerge said he would never post there again after what happened with the mods and stuff.

Just wondering if the post on xda with team codefire x stuff is authorised. Considering he is the main man, I think.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

78cortina said:


> Yeah I know mate.
> 
> Synerge said he would never post there again after what happened with the mods and stuff.
> 
> Just wondering if the post on xda with team codefire x stuff is authorised. Considering he is the main man, I think.


I'm just saying, these forums are completely unrelated. You'd need to post over there and ask

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

78cortina said:


> Yeah I know mate.
> 
> Synerge said he would never post there again after what happened with the mods and stuff.
> 
> Just wondering if the post on xda with team codefire x stuff is authorised. Considering he is the main man, I think.


If you have developer consent post it wherever they say you can.

However if your not a developer then don't post it in the Development section put it in General, as your not official support for the product, effectively. If they want it in the Development section they can post it up over here as well.


----------

